# Biketreff am Wasserturm in Bergedorf



## kanuto (11. April 2008)

moin moin,

habe über drei Ecken gehört, das es am Wasserturm in Bergedorf Sonntags um 12.00 einen Biketreff geben soll.

Da ich ziemlich neu in der Gegend bin, autolos und dann noch am anderen Ende von Hamburg wohne, kann mir ja vielleicht jemand sagen, ob dieser Treff noch aktuell ist, bevor ich mich am 13.4. aufmache und durch die ganze Stadt cruise, um dann nur Motorradfahrer zu treffen 

gruß an die Gemeinde

kanuto

PS: Ich bin am Ostersonntag dieses Jahres mit einer netten Gruppe in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs gewesen. Frank und Butoh(?) ohr kamt doch aus Bergedorf oder?
Teilt mir doch mal euren nickname mit, zwecks Kontaktpflege


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2008)

Ist er Treff nicht an der Schule? Turm ist zwar auch, aber Wasserturm wäre der Andere...

Den Name der Schule nehme ich nicht in den Mund, ich war auf´m Hansa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanuto (11. April 2008)

Catsoft: Ist er Treff nicht an der Schule? Turm ist zwar auch, aber Wasserturm wäre der Andere...

Danke für die Mitteilung,catsoft, trotzdem kurze Nachfrage

..... der Andere, was? Treff? 
Gibt es zwei Treffs in Bergedorf?

gruß kanuto


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2008)

Nee, es gibt einen Wasserturm in Lohbrügge und das ist ein Bikertreff..
http://www.sander-dickkopp.de/


----------



## Tracer (11. April 2008)

Ja, der Treffpunkt der von Robert beschrieben ist, ist Richtig!


----------



## kanuto (11. April 2008)

Fein, also an der Schule, die nicht genannt werden darf ;-)
vielen Dank Catsoft & Tracer

Da ich ja  auch der Dünnreifen-Fahrer-Fraktion angehöre, habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden, ob ich nach Bergedorf fahre oder aber an der RTF in Wedel teilnehme.

Falls ich Sonntags um 12.00 nicht an der Lui....,, na ja, eben an dieser Schule bin, bin ich wohl auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs.;-)

vielleicht bis Sonntag, ansonsten bis bald auf irgendeinem Trail

gruß kanuto


----------

